# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Lift Dream & Similar Dreams!

## RedPower

I recently had a dream that I was riding in a lift in a big sky scraper. There were two other people with me in the lift.... I didnt know them
The lift kept going up and up and there was no ceiling to the sky scraper. We went up and over the side of the building and we were just falling. The other people in the lift were panicing. I started to panic but for some reason I just sat down and wasnt scared anymore. I just accepted it and it didnt panic or scare me. What does that mean?

Also, my partner and I are both having bad dreams at the moment. I woke up to him screamiig last night and the night before he said I was shouting in my sleep.

Neither of us can remember what we were dreaming about but we know it is bad??!???!?!?! 
Any help would be very helpful  :smiley:

----------


## Frozzd

I don't want to play doctor here, but..

I've seen this case a lot.  :smiley: 

If you're having a "falling elevator" dream, it's usually a sign of your rapid approach to something that could harm you, or something that scares you. Is there anything in your life that you think could cause direct harm to you (physically OR mentally), or is there anything in your life that's coming fast that you're scared of? This is usually what it means.

When you sat down, you kind of found protection, didn't you? Sitting down was most likely you finding out how to deal with the situation in a quick and efficient manner.

In conclusion, your dream is probably trying to tell you there's something coming that could pose a threat, and there is a simple and fast way out of it. If you sat down voluntarily, it means you have to find the answer (which is most likely the answer). If you sat down involuntarily, your instincts will probably take care of the problem for you.

Hope this helps.  :smiley:  Ta-ta!

----------


## ElizVanZee

The lift/elevator would represent a situation and a way of thinking that allows you to obtain an emotional uplift or boost in morale; one which allows you to feel good about yourself. The scene suggests that you are using a negative/wrong idea pertaining to a morale boost.(two other people with me in the lift) As the lift keeps going up and up, it seems implied that the morale boost involved here is a very big one.

The skyscraper itself represents a mental attitude, philosophy or way of thinking that has been built up to seem very important and the ideal. In this situation the philosophy probably pertains to the issue of allowing oneself a morale boost. Yet the skyscraper also can imply a way of thinking upon which the sky or Heaven and Gods Laws has placed the limitation. This point seems especially emphasized in this scene as in your mind, your ego structure has not provided the upper limits to which a boost of morale should take you. (no ceiling to the skyscraper) There is no limitation here as to how highly you can think of yourself.

The morale boost here appears to be taking you overboard. (up and over the side of the building) This results in a failing. (we were just falling) Using some wrong thinking pertaining to giving yourself a morale boost, you might panic to think you are failing in relation to giving yourself a morale boost. The True Self, however, would simply rest at ease (I just sat down) and accept the idea of there being a failing in your thinking about this issue.

----------

